

Image Fulgurator: add messages on pictures taken by the others - steren
http://www.juliusvonbismarck.com/bank/index.php?/projects/image-fulgurator/

======
FrejNorling
Imagine pointing that device at a president. I wonder how long that would
last. =)

~~~
steren
They did it in Germany with Obama:
[http://www.juliusvonbismarck.com/fulgurator/bilder/obama-
ful...](http://www.juliusvonbismarck.com/fulgurator/bilder/obama-
fulgurator.jpg)

~~~
FrejNorling
Aha, the cross! Well, then it's safe! =)

------
CosmicShadow
Oh my god that could be so fun! You could really fuck with people with one of
those!

